# 67 Column Shift Position Indicator Attachment



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

This is probably a long shot but does anyone know how you attach the shift position indicator for a column shift 67? It sits in a slot on top of the column and has cut outs, the center one going around one of the screw housings in the blinker switch. It is not deep enough to use that screw in any way. The outside moldings don’t seem to correspond to anything. 

Is it possible it is just glued or taped down? When I took it off, it just easily pulled up, so much so that it probably would have bounced out when the car hit a bump.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I have the same issue with my Tempests. Yours in the photo is cracked out. The two square slots you have are originally a square hole on the left and right which are retained by a small metal clip in each. Once the plastic gets old it's very easy to break off, as well I imagine over the years people tug on them for whatever reason which snaps them. On my convertible one side is still good so I have the clip to retain it but on my hard top mine looks like yours. I've just been living with it until I come up with a fix.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks AZTempest. That helps and makes sense

Also, have you ever found the lens with the PRNDL indication? I have looked high and low. I have one coming from OPG that is for a 65/66 and does not have the bottom lugs like the 67. I will post some pictures if I can get it to work.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I've been thinking about a replacement as well. I have a cnc laser cutter and I was just thinking I'd laser a new one out once I create a usable file I can cut with.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I used a router and hand cut a piece of acrylic. It turned out really good, but I haven’t figured out how to etch the reverse letters on it to make it look factory.

I have an original that is cracked in the middle, but not so bad that it isn’t a good template if you want to borrow that.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I can add the lettering and have the laser etch it into the acrylic. I do have my original so I could start preparing a file for the laser. If you would like one I can cut us out a few. I'm assuming your GTO is the same as the column shift on the Tempest with the PRNDL. I've been wanting to do this for a while and this will give me a good excuse to get the ball rolling. One thing I have wondered about is the small retaining clips that go into the square holes. It would be nice if they were available somewhere but I'm sure an alternate could be had.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I would assume it is the same as well. I have a TH400, but it does only have 5 positions like the powerglide (only low, no L2 and L1). 

If you do make one, I would be happy to pay you for it. 

I didn’t find any clips with mine, so I can’t help there.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I have the file all drawn up in CAD for the indicator. I need to fire up the laser and cut one to make sure it fits in the housing. I attached a few photos of mine to give you an idea of the mount as well as the small clips that hold everything in.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures. That helps me to understand how it is supposed to work.

Also, an update on the indicator lens I bought from OPG. It isn’t even close. It looks like it is designed to set on top of the steering column by itself. It is smaller than our housings and it is also tapered narrow to larger from top to bottom. I couldn’t even modify it to make it work. If anyone stumbles on this thread looking for the same lens, the OPG 64-65 CH/EC Column Shift Indicator will not work for a 67.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

After too much time I finally cut one out with the laser and it turned out perfect. I had it laser etch the lettering as well. I have it installed on my HT so I'll have to get a photo to post. 

Colorado67GTO, if you still need one let me know. Perhaps there is a way you could send a shipping address via private message, not sure if that's possible on this forum. 

Jim


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I created a private conversation with my info. Please take a look.


----------



## Centofanti (Jun 21, 2020)

AZTempest said:


> After too much time I finally cut one out with the laser and it turned out perfect. I had it laser etch the lettering as well. I have it installed on my HT so I'll have to get a photo to post.
> 
> Colorado67GTO, if you still need one let me know. Perhaps there is a way you could send a shipping address via private message, not sure if that's possible on this forum.
> 
> Jim


I came across this thread and our shop needs the lens and bezel for a 67 GTO column shift 3 speed. An idea and where to get both pieces?
Thanks
Michael


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I looked high and low and never found either. The bezel I just glued the old one back together and made due with what I had. I wrapped it with chrome wrap. It doesn’t look great, but it will due. I couldn't find the lens anywhere either.


----------

